# My 46 gallon planted aquarium



## Brett_Fishman

Have a gander...


----------



## baby~doll

looks really nice... i love planted aquariums!


----------



## fish_doc

Lovely, You got fish swimming in all areas of the tank too.


----------



## Osiris

Really cool! can't wait to get some live plants, helps to resize photo to help us all see in one spot lol.


----------



## fishfreaks

wow, your tank looks great


----------



## Brett_Fishman

Should be better :king:


----------



## Osiris

great! what kind of filter is that next to the powerhead on the left side?


----------



## Brett_Fishman

The powerhead on the left was actually used for my CO2, but I disabled it. The filter is a RENA Filistar Xp2.


----------



## Osiris

really? so a DIY CO2 setup as well? can get pics of that too?


----------



## Lexus

What kind of substrate is that?


----------



## fishfreaks

hope ya dont mind but i resized your pic :wink:


----------



## Brett_Fishman

It's Flora substrate. It was about 30 dollars a bag, but I heard nothing but good things about it, so I couldn't resist. I haven't been disapointed either my plants are doing well and I like the look of it compared to all other plant subtrate.

Thanks for the resize Freak.


----------



## Brett_Fishman

Sorry Mala, I missed your question. Yes, it was DIY CO2, but I just bought a tank, regulator and a difusor...400 bucks later...heh. 

I'll post updates of my tank soon. Removed all of the weed, umm I mean wisteria, and added some custom riccia and a few background plants. Looks a bit more aquascapish now...


----------



## Damon

Your aquascaping skillz are much better than mine! The 1 stem of Ammannia senegalensis looks lonely though. Is that R. Wallachi in the front left? Not very red. Is your NO3 level high?


----------



## Brett_Fishman

Yep, it is. That was a while ago and I was having Nitrate problems hehe. Good eyes.


----------



## Brett_Fishman

Here's a few updates. I just got back from vacation and pruned everything back it was a super jungle, but now it looks a bit empty, hah. I also included a pic of my CO2 system...Let me know what you think...

CO2 Pic...










Tank...
























Side view...

















Let me know what you think...


----------



## Guest

looks awesome! i wish i could keep plants alive...oh well.


----------



## Damon

Brett_Fishman said:


> Yep, it is. That was a while ago and I was having Nitrate problems hehe. Good eyes.


Heh. I look at a lot of tanks. I like the pruning job. It will grow back very soon as you already know. Plus if you want, you can sell the clipping on aquabid. Thats what most of us do. A very, very nice tank.


----------



## goodie

Really nice job. Trying one myself and I hope it turns out half as good!


----------



## osteoporoosi

Nice, i like the colour of the substrate.


----------



## Brett_Fishman

I've had a few ask about my substrate, so here's the link...

Florabase Substrate 

Cheers!


----------



## Brett_Fishman

*update*

Been awhile since I posted an update. I just trimmed everything except my moss.































Cheers!


----------

